# Questions About Methylene Blue:Tests/Long-Term?



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

I am currently using Fungus Eliminator and Methylene Blue to treat fin rot. This, of course, made my water a deep blue. How do I test the water (since that requires colour identification)?

Also, is Methylene Blue safe to use long-term, as a preventative measure? My betta seems prone to this fin rot, even with ideal water parameters. I am going to be moving him to a filtered tank and would like to do anything possible to prevent this from coming back.

I have a Red Sea Nano filter. It has a black spongie thing and a white spongie thing. Do I need to take either out, if I do use Methylene Blue? I read the back of the bottle, but I'm confused. I don't know if the black spongie thing would be considered bio-filtration (which MB is said to detrimentally affect).[/b]


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

No idea about the water testing, however I'm assuming if you follow the med schedule that bettababy has you shouldn't have to worry about testing for the time being (I think it incorporates full water changes).

As for being used long term, I don't think so, bettababy has used it to treat all incoming bettas (and probably other fish) but I don't think she keeps them on it. FYI: If you see the cups at PetSmart and wonder what the blue water is, it's just this stuff.

Lastly, I don't know about the sponges but I don't think they need to come out. Any carbon you have in the filter needs to though.


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you. Yes, her directions do have regular changes but I'm paranoid...haha.

I can hardly see the little bugger in this blue water! I triple-checked the dosage and it's right. It just seems so...BLUE.

His fins look ragged and it's spread to his bottom fins. I hope this is working. :? It's my last hope without trying to take him out and brush medicine on his fins.

When I read the FE/MB cure, I wasn't sure if she meant she'd been using this on different fish for a year or the same fish for a year. I want to be absolutely sure of eeeeverything, as I'm sure you can imagine from my posts!

I am not sure if the black thing in this filter is carbon or not. I wish there was more information with the filter. I'll keep trying to find info online.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

> I can hardly see the little bugger in this blue water! I triple-checked the dosage and it's right. It just seems so...BLUE.


Blue is good. Part of what makes meth blue so effective is that it blocks out light, so darker is better.



> When I read the FE/MB cure, I wasn't sure if she meant she'd been using this on different fish for a year or the same fish for a year. I want to be absolutely sure of eeeeverything, as I'm sure you can imagine from my posts!


I think she meant it *could* be used on a fish for a year without hurting it, but not that it needs to be.



> I am not sure if the black thing in this filter is carbon or not. I wish there was more information with the filter. I'll keep trying to find info online.


If it looks like little black pebbles it's carbon


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you, again.

The black thingie in the Red Sea Nano looks like a very porous sponge. I don't think there's any carbon in it, but I will double-check before Cornelius goes into the tank (if he's still on any meds).


----------

